# NY Animal Cruelty Bill Will Make Criminals of Sportsmen



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

New York sportsmen should urge state lawmakers to defeat an assembly bill that will make hunting a punishable act of animal cruelty.

*Assembly Bill 1850*, introduced by Assemblyman Alexander Grannis, D-New York, would revise the state’s definition of animal cruelty to include “killing or injuring...wild game and wild birds.” The revision would make legal hunting and trapping activities criminal offenses. The bill is being considered before the Assembly Agriculture Committee.

“The bill creates a contradiction in the law as the state code allows regulated hunting,” said Tony Celebrezze, U.S. Sportsmen’s Alliance director of state services. “But the definition of animal cruelty in the bill makes hunting illegal.

“If AB 1850 becomes law, anti-hunters will have a field day ensuring that sportsmen are prosecuted on animal cruelty charges,” said Celebrezze.

Anti-hunting lawmakers nationwide are introducing vague or poorly worded animal cruelty legislation in an effort to outlaw hunting. 

Assembly Bill 1850 bares striking similarities to a Texas bill that would turn common hunting practices into criminal acts of animal cruelty. Sportsmen in Iowa and Connecticut have also had to defeat animal cruelty bills that threatened hunting with hounds.


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

While I know our vote does not count for anything at all  in Presidential elections, it still may have a small influence on the State, County, and Local levels. Though I have refused to register to vote for the last 15 years because I think we are being scammed(i.e., issues are raised so we can fight amongst ourselves while they "manage" their constituents), and though I tend not to be the kind of person who gets fired up over a single campaign issue, I WILL be registering to vote. Wished I had a bumpersticker that said, *I"m a Bowhunter and I vote.*The time to stand up and be counted is NOW. The other thing is if there are target archers out there who only smack papaer, how long do you think you'll be able to play when bow companies are going under due to not having hunters able to keep their profit margins up? This stuff is for keeps!


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

*Be aware!*

The key fact in this thread is:

Anti-hunting lawmakers nationwide are introducing vague or poorly worded animal cruelty legislation in an effort to outlaw hunting.

This means that ALL hunters must be vigilent about what is occurring in their state legislature. You may hear of a proposed law through a national organization about a state that you don't live in ---- before residents of that state do!

This is where you post it ! And any where else you can find!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

http://assembly.state.ny.us/leg/?bn=A01850&sh=t


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

That Act is a piece of trash written so vaguely, any liberal judge can stomp on anyone. The list of rights(NOT priveleges) we have is growing shorter by the day. And to think the people who bring you this tripe are "liberal" (i.e., OSTENSIBLY in favor of the rights of individuals)---except when they disagree. I may not like a particular group's ideology, such as the anti-hunting brigade. I PROMISE I won't make those folks hunt, as I support their freedom not to. When will they promise to stand on their hind legs and ACT human or even AMERICAN (at least PRETEND) and allow me MY freedom? Since they won't, and moreover, lack the minor mental ability to do so, I have no other choice but to fight. I am *STILL* asking to identify anti-hunting supporters(i.e. CORPORATIONS) so I no longer have to buy their products. Even if their product might be "superior" I will STILL buy from someone who supports us. Boycott list, anyone?


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

Sorry, folks...went on the ussportsmen.org site and got my list. Now I am at least aware of whose businesses who will NOT be getting any of my money. I encourage any and all to check out the site, and the LIST, which can steer you away from a SAAB, or other useless pieces of garbage, or services you won't need or use!


----------



## deerhunter17 (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey Rich, Where did you find those businesses?


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey young fellah...go to www.ussportmen.org and go to their search engine, and type in animal rights. Scroll down to whre it shows antihunting supporters. Best of luck and don't spend no money on 'em!!!!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Go to the top of the list and see the thread *"Supporters of Antis"*


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes its something I feel we all have to watch, I cant remember where but I think it was California a year or so ago, that tried to pass a law that stated we were all Guardians of Our animals and not the owner. This meant all horse owners, dogs cattle etc. In other words they could have brought charges up on anyone for Killing a cow, putting down a dog, etc for not being a good guardian. one step close to us being the Guardians of all animals. its scary how these people think, but if just one of these laws passes,,, more will follow..


----------



## NJarcher (Sep 8, 2004)

Here is a link to the list of anti supporters:
http://www.wlfa.org/interactive/features/Read.cfm?ID=953


----------



## wolvey (Feb 5, 2005)

I find bill A01850 interesting. I would only hope that a bill that vague would be either scraped all together or modification be made as to not include hunters. I will call my local assemblymen tommorrow, everyone else should do the same and express your concern. Make sure you tell them you are calling regarding A01850


----------

